# Native American resources?



## phillipsauthor (Jun 27, 2013)

Greetings!

I'm working on a novel set in a tribal society not based on any particular Native American tribe, but that would have developed similarly in a different world. I'm looking, therefore, to find out as much as I can about daily life - and in particular, cultural, religious, and hunting practices and rituals - of the Native American tribes from this world. I'm interested both in woodland (Iroquois, Cherokee, Choctaw, etc.) and plains (Blackfoot, Comanche, Apache, etc.) but not Aztec or Western cultures.

I've already done the basic Google searches, but they're not as detailed as I'd like. Can people either point me to specific books on the topic, or share personal knowledge?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mara Edgerton (Jun 27, 2013)

Maybe try contacting a representative of a particular nation? I'd start by checking for websites about the reservations of the different nations you mention, and see if you can find some contact info. Alternately, check with universities who have good programs (in history, religion or cultural anthropology) about these nations--the professors might know who to put you in touch with. Either way, I recommend going straight to the source.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 27, 2013)

I see you're in Lincoln, which is a sizable city.  Do you have access to your local library?  That is an excellent place to start looking, and if the library is large enough it will have a research librarian on staff who can assist you.  Once you find a book or two that you like, flip to the bibliography in the back.  Those things are treasure troves of primary and secondary source material to further your research.

Good luck!


----------



## Steerpike (Jun 27, 2013)

I'd check out the University Library. Probably tons of stuff in there.


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 28, 2013)

I agree that a Library is a great place to start... 
I work at a university so I am a bit spoilt for choice...
What time period are you looking at?
Native culture of the 1750s [and later] will be very different from that of the 1650s or earlier.
The introduction of horses and guns [obvious] change just about every feature of life directly or indirectly.
I have a dozen or more books about the Navajo Nation, it's people and culture. [But they are all at home and I'm not].
And I have more than a few books on "ancient" weaponry from North America. 
I would suggest looking out for " North American Bows, Arrows, and Quivers: An Illustrated History ". It has a bit of history of the bows, their regional differences and a good glossary of terms. And some absolutely beautiful drawing and pictures.


----------



## phillipsauthor (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks, everyone! I'll definitely check out the library's resources, and that North American Bows book. It sounds fascinating.

I'm interested in pre-history era, so before any contact with Europeans. I appreciate your help!


----------



## vannel7 (Aug 7, 2013)

Hi, I might be able to help you! I am part Mohawk, live on a reserve (territory, actually, if you want to be specific and don't want to offend anyone). I have quite a bit of resources at my disposal as well.


----------



## Kathryn M Hearst (Aug 20, 2014)

This is a tricky one.  A lot of what is written about early Native American cultures has been tainted by those who wrote it and based on speculation.  I have found the most interesting (and unique) ideas by researching ancient Native American sites.  There are several in N.C.  The websites will give you an idea of the layout of the villages, burial practices, trade routes, etc.  Check out Town Creek Indian Mound NC Historic Sites - Town Creek Indian Mound


----------



## kennyc (Aug 21, 2014)

also:  Spiro Mounds - Spiro Mounds - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Chessie (Aug 21, 2014)

Hi Phillipsauthor. I also have tribal nations in my WIP. Besides the basic Google searches, I watched documentaries on Netflix and Youtube on the subject. Looked mostly at the Cree Indians of Canada, Eskimo, Athabascan, and Tlingit. I used resources from the state of Alaska's government websites and also through some personal inquiry (native friends). Personal resources are helpful, even if its just talking to someone about their traditional clothing.

I recommend going to any tribal celebrations or dances. Up here, some native groups have dancers and put on shows for the public. Also, native peoples are welcoming, so ask to speak to any tribal elders involved in educational efforts. Spend time collecting herbs with them or anything like that if you can. 

Finally, I recommend reading about Shamanism in native cultures, not just North America specific. Reading about native groups in all parts of the world (the Chukchi people were a great inspiration for me and their website is detailed). The one thing I can say is that learning about various groups of natives helped me get an understanding of the similarities and differences between them according to where in the world they lived. Their histories are fascinating. Good luck!


----------

